# Mustard Sauce



## upinsmoke (Jul 8, 2005)

Here in Miami there is a place called Peoples BBQ. its not really well known but it is by far the best BBQ in miami. They have a mustard based bbq sauce which is amazing. Does anyone have a recipe for a sauce like this? And if you are in miami i suggest you try Peoples BBQ, Its kind of in the ghetto but the soulfood and bbq are definately worth risking your life.
Thanks
UIS


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a couple I found that caught my eye.

Ingredients :

3/4 cup Yellow Mustard 
3/4 cup Red Wine Vinegar 
1/4 cup Sugar 
1 1/2 tbl Butter or margarine 
2 tsp Salt 
1/2 tbl Worcestershire sauce 
1 1/4 tsp Ground black pepper 
1/2 tsp Tabasco sauce 

 Method : 
In a medium saucepan, combine ingredients, stirring to blend. Over low heat, simmer 30 minutes. Let stand at room temperature 1 hour before serving. Refrigerate unused sauce up to several weeks.
Serving Ideas : As a baste or table sauce with pork or chicken.
NOTES : 1 Ounce servings.


Ingredients :

2 cup Apple cider vinegar 
1 cup Yellow mustard 
1 1/2 tsp Black pepper, fine ground, light 
1 tbl Worcestershire sauce 
1 cup Brown sugar 
1/2 tsp Cayenne pepper 
1/2 tsp Salt 
1 tsp Tabasco sauce 

 Method : 
Mix and use as a mop or as finishing sauce. use on pork and hams Author noted sauce get's better with age.
Suggested Wine: Ice Tea
Serving Ideas : Use as a mop or finishing sauce for dipping
NOTES : Ken Noted he was not the original author of this recipe and the


I have not tried them but they look good. Let me know If you try them.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 8, 2005)

try this ...if you like Maurices Carolina Gold you will like this

SC-STYLE MUSTARD BASED SAUCE   


8 Tsps yellow mustard 
6 Tsps sugar 
1 cup cider vinegar 
2 teaspoons chili powder 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 teasoop white pepper 
1/2 teaspoon soy sauce 
2 Tsps butter 

Combine all ingredients except soy sauce and butter in a saucepan..simmer 10 minutes. Remove from heat. Stir in soy sauce and butter. 
Makes one cup...
(took the 1992 American Royal in KCity)


----------



## icetech (Jul 31, 2005)

i LOVE mustard... i dip fries in it.. i will eat it on most anything.. 
Here is a mustard sauce that i use more as a rub than a sauce.. This is GREAT on fish... really good on grilled pork chops... i have tried it on everything and not hated it on much...

 1/4cup spicy brown mustard
 3tbsp  HorseRadish sauce
 3tbsp Worstershire sauce

 Thats it... i coat a piece of meat with it and grill.. i havn't tried it smoked..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 1, 2005)

IceTech.. that does sound good. Thanks for the recipe.. I will add it to my list of things to try :P


----------



## wynn_richards (Aug 26, 2005)

This one is very easy to make.....

1 cup yellow mustard 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon sea salt 
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce 

Mix all ingredients in a medium saucepan. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's a real Vermont treat! Simple to make and great on anythng! 
1/2 cup Dijon Mustard
1/4 cup PURE Maple Syrup

Mix well and apply as you wish. Can be made up ahead of time and will remain stable for up to two days refrigerated. Please be sure to use REAL Maple Syrup. The knock offs just don't make it! And just a side note I prefer to use the medium amber grade.

Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 27, 2005)

Saw something interesting the other day it's called 'FF Texas Sweet Jalapeno Mustard' at one of the grocery stores that the Bride dragged me through while stocking up on goodies for my daughter's upcoming wedding (14 days and counting). The stuff was about six bucks a jar (the jar looked like it was maybe 16 ounces).


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 29, 2005)

Crazyhorse,
     Thanks for posting the recipe for Maurices yellow BBQ sauce. I've eaten at Maruices many times and always enjoyed it! (One of the best things about Columbia, SC). I'll definitely add it to my book. 

Bill


----------



## Dutch (Aug 29, 2005)

Gee-the last time I was in Columbia, SC. the Drill Sgt. wouldn't let me go off Post!!  :(    :D


----------



## soflaquer (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys!  Great Post's!!!

I'll definitely give a couple of these a try!  

One of my favorite yellow sauces is "Ole Ray's Kentucky Gold Bourbon Sauce".

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Jeff,
      You wouldn't by chance have the recipe for "Old Ray's Kentucky Gold" would you?

Bill


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Oct 22, 2007)

Tell this dumb old boy what you use this sauce for?


----------



## richtee (Oct 23, 2007)

ribs and chicken- angelfood cake, door hinge lube and rust remover. Or rust causer..I can never remember which.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 23, 2007)

And deodorant.....


----------



## muddy pond (Oct 23, 2007)

Heres a recipe for Muddy Pond BBQ's Sweet Sorghum Mustard sauce
3 cps yellow salad mustard
2 1/2 cps light sorghum syrup  ( not the dark molasses )
3 -4 ozs of catsup
1/2 small onion preferrably sweet minced
1 clove minced garlic 
salt and pepper  (to taste ) we use sea salt and fresh ground pepper
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup water 

mix well, bring to boil to reduce and let simmer until a honey like consistency..

Goes great with the Mr. Brown or the lite Mrs. White smoked pork and as a dipping sauce at the table when warmed.

Also works wonders with chicken and as a paste for fish.

Enjoy


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 23, 2007)

Alot of great sounding recipes here..................now which one to try first?


----------

